# 3ft or 4ft Viv for Adult Royal Python?



## bambikat (May 21, 2012)

i'm looking to get a royal python and would like to purchase a suitable adult sized vivarium now (although whilst he's still small i'll keep him in a conveniently sized ex-fishtank)

i have found a shop close by that provides vivariums, but am unsure whether to get the 3ft one or the 4ft one. any opinions?

p.s. here's the place i'm buying it from
Cardiff Reptile Center Wood Vivarium


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

3ft is big enough. Royals are very inactive snakes, and will be happy in a 3ft viv...ps you could build one yourself in less than 2 hrs for about half that cost including all the fittings.: victory:


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

3ft is fine but if you can offer a 4ft then go for it ... My royal is quite active (for a royal) and nearly every night hes out exploring. 

Alternatively you could just get another piece of wood and divide the viv into two sections ...

: victory:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Go for a 4 foot if poss, i've noticed that some snakes become quite lazy and lethargic if they're in "acceptable size" vivs, but when given more space and multiple hides, become much more active. A bigger viv is also useful if you later decide to put loads of decor, backgrounds, etc in, as there is still an adequate floor area.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

mine has a 3ft with 4ft hieght and uses it all fairly often


----------



## XxLauraxX (Apr 17, 2012)

my royal is housed in a 3ft viv and tbh he doesn't even use the space in that! hes just curled up in a ball all day and isn't really active, i take him out everyday for a wander and then put him back in his viv and he seems quite happy with that :2thumb:i guess it depends on your royal, i mean if you have the space then go for a 4ft it won't do any harm especially if your royal is quite active. I know they don't like big spaces but with a 4ft viv you can add bigger hides and add more plants/ wood etc to make it look nicer. I find my 3ft viv is taken up with the 2 hides. Its totally upto you :lol2:


----------



## i0131 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi just wanted to show you this.
If you still need a Viv have a look at this website, they provide good vivs and seem to be cheaper than the website you stated.

VivExotic VX36 36" Vivarium Tobacco Walnut

Hope this helps


----------

